# World's most relaxing music?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Slashdot article pointed me to this:

__
https://soundcloud.com/justmusiclabel%2Fmarconi-union-weightless

The full articles about it are:
Mail Online - Most relaxing song made by UK band Boffins
Altsounds.com News - The music that's more relaxing than a massage or Mozart

I listened to it just now. It's about eight minutes of a heartbeat-like pulse underneath a synth pad with a little bass and some synth noodling. It doesn't appear to have any formal structure. There are a couple recurring motifs, but not much importance is put on them.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

This reminds me of some other orgasmic meditation thing I read about a while ago. It was something vaguely to do with different special frequencies of sound being played into each of your ears (best with headphones, of course) that very gradually change over the course of 30-40 minutes. They were probably supposed to resonate with your soul or something.

In terms of music rather than ambient sound, I have felt many, many emotions when listening to all kinds of music, but 'relaxation' has never been a sensation I have had or looked for.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> This reminds me of some other orgasmic meditation thing I read about a while ago. It was something vaguely to do with different special frequencies of sound being played into each of your ears (best with headphones, of course) that very gradually change over the course of 30-40 minutes. They were probably supposed to resonate with your soul or something.


I think you're thinking of binaural beats or binaural tones. Two different tones are played--one in each ear--and the brain processes them together so that you hear an additional pulse based on the difference in frequency between the two tones. (For example, if you've got one tone at 440Hz and another at 445Hz, you'd hear a 5Hz pulse.) Supposedly, listening to it can be a form of brain wave entrainment: your brain waves will synchronize with the pulse. Listening to a 5Hz pulse will give you theta waves, 20Hz will give you beta waves, etc. Not much scientific research has been done on it yet, though.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> I think you're thinking of binaural beats or binaural tones. Two different tones are played--one in each ear--and the brain processes them together so that you hear an additional pulse based on the difference in frequency between the two tones. (For example, if you've got one tone at 440Hz and another at 445Hz, you'd hear a 5Hz pulse.) Supposedly, listening to it can be a form of brain wave entrainment: your brain waves will synchronize with the pulse. Listening to a 5Hz pulse will give you theta waves, 20Hz will give you beta waves, etc. Not much scientific research has been done on it yet, though.


Thanks for jogging my memory. Do you know exactly what it's supposed to achieve (as in, how it's supposed to make you feel)?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

No joke,...I relax listening to entire albums of Bad Religion.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory. Do you know exactly what it's supposed to achieve (as in, how it's supposed to make you feel)?


Here's a section on Wikipedia about the different states it's supposed to induce: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats#Brain_waves


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

For me the world's most relaxing music is jazz. Not airport jazz but real classic jazz. I could just listen to that all day. It sounds so similar yet so differnt.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I honestly hit play on this and after about four minutes I was almost completely asleep!

I guess it truly is relaxing,...or something or other.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Then how about this? (You'd need to last about 18 hours longer, though.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I relax to a lot of very low frequency sounds and it helps me to chill with a good beer.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me this has to be the most chill track ever. It makes me happy every time I hear it.


----------

